# Ontario Officer Shot, Killed



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*CTV.ca News Staff*
_CTV.ca_

A police officer in Windsor, Ont. was shot by two teens Friday afternoon, according to news reports from the southwestern Ontario city.

"An officer has been shot outside the Mac's Milk convenience store at the corner of Seminole (Street) and Pillette (Road) in downtown Windsor," CHYR radio reporter Jamie Tawil told CTV Newsnet Friday.

The shooting reportedly occurred just after 2 p.m. A motive for the shooting is not known.

The officer has been taken to hospital, but his condition is not known.

An RCMP helicopter and police canine units began a search for the two suspects. Unconfirmed reports say police are also looking for a third suspect.

"It's a massive search right now," Tawil said.

Two schools near the scene of the shooting have been locked down and residents have been asked to stay inside while the search is on-going.

Windsor police are refusing to comment on the incident and further details aren't immediately available.

Lloyd Menard was in the store at the time of the shooting. He says at first people didn't believe it was real. But he says his truck was covered in blood.

"At first, a couple of people thought they were just like poppers on the ground, but no, it was actually gunfire. My truck's got blood all over it, so those kids must have shot him right there."

An employee of the Mac's Milk identified as Emma says she saw two young men in the parking lot when suddenly she heard shots.

"We heard gunshots and a guy was bleeding from his mouth and then we were told he was a policeman," she said.


----------

